# Bike for my mom



## martinheintzel (Jul 20, 2007)

My mom is 62, and small (maybe 5'3, 135) and a long-time recreational cyclist. She's been riding a 1991 vintage Trek that she's been comfortable on, but has decided it is time to move on. It sounds like she wants to get a Trek 2100 WSD, and I was wondering if anyone has any experience with that bike. I know some people don't buy into WSD, but any comments would be appreciated, nonetheless. 

Thanks

ps - This was originally posted in "General Discussion"


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't think that it is about whether people "buy into" WSD or not. It is just that some women don't need the geometry. I do think that the smaller a woman is, the more likely she is to benefit from WSD setups, but that's a generalization. 

What kind of a budget can she swing? She obviously is willing to keep and ride the same bike for a long time, so no need to skimp on what she wants.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

10 years ago I didn't like WSD but I like them now. Have her try the Trek and Specialized WSD's for starters and see what she thinks.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*A chance for quality time with mom.*

Anybody who's been riding as long as she has belongs in the decision making process and doesn't need to go to a shop with preconceptions of what will work for her. Go test ride some bikes with her. Most shops will set up 2 bikes so you can test 'em together. Should be a delightful time.


----------

